# Mädels ausm Ruhrgebiet?



## BenAh (12. Januar 2014)

Hallihallo, gibt es ihr ein paar Mädels im Ruhrgebiet, idealerweise in Dortmund/Mengede, die mir ein paar gute Strecken empfehlen können?
Info dazu: Ich bin Anfängerin und lerne noch!

mit besten Grüßen


----------



## dschuliaenna (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
wohne in Innenstadt-West, habe im Dezember ein Kind gekriegt und fühle mich fast wie ne Anfängerin (wackelig!!!).
Ich kenne Trails in der Bittermark und bei der Hohensyburg.
Vor allem kenne ich aber Jungs, die sich bestens auskennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (26. Februar 2014)

dschuliaenna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wohne in Innenstadt-West, habe im Dezember ein Kind gekriegt und fühle mich fast wie ne Anfängerin (wackelig!!!).
> Ich kenne Trails in der Bittermark und bei der Hohensyburg.
> Vor allem kenne ich aber Jungs, die sich bestens auskennen


 
Wer genau ????


----------



## Kristl_Meth (26. Februar 2014)

Hello!

Da würd ich mich direkt mal anschließen

Greetz

Kristina


----------



## dschuliaenna (27. Februar 2014)

DerC schrieb:


> Wer genau ????


Die Frau vom Frenni


----------



## dschuliaenna (27. Februar 2014)

Ich will Sa oder So fahren, aber ich habe nur ca zwei Stunden Zeit und bin zeitlich gebunden (Stillen meines Babys).
Deshalb werde ich FAUL mit dem Auto zur Bittermark oder Syburg shutteln und dann ne kleine Runde machen.


----------



## BenAh (5. März 2014)

HeyHey  Sorry, bin gerade beruflich total eingespannt und komme kaum zum biken... aber schon mal cool, das ihr euch gemeldet habt. Für die, die lange nicht mehr gefahren sind kann ich den Bikepark Deusen sehr empfehlen. Da gibt es eine Übungsstrecke, in der man sich ein wenig austoben kann. Ich will da auch bald wieder hin, kann nur noch nicht sagen, wann :/


----------



## Mary_RGB (21. April 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
bin in Do geboren & aufgewachsen, wohne zwar mittlerweile in Herne, aber ich würd mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal anschließen könnte?


----------



## Sandra29 (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,ich komme aus Ecke Werl und würde auch gerne mit dazu kommn.Bin auch noch Anfängerin,fahre erst seit März  In Bittermark war ich schon mal,war ganz gut da.


----------



## MissGin (3. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen, ich komme aus Essen und bin dort unterwegs oder im Sauerland in Winterberg, Willingen und Warstein. Wenn ihr euch mal anschließen wollt kann ich gerne Bescheid geben wenn wir fahren gehen.


----------



## Mary_RGB (1. Juni 2014)

Hallooo Ladies! Hatte heute meine ersten 25km durch den Wald (Haard in Marl/Haltern).
Merke jede Faser im Körper und zum guten Schluss hab ich mich noch kurz lang gemacht.....
Aber nur zwei kleine Kratzer und n bestimmt blauuuuer Fleck.
Da gehts ja teilweise schon echt steil/schmal& steinig,wurzelig bergab! Da hab ich dann geschoben.
Bin aber grad so happy, das mußte ich einfach mit Euch teilen!
Euch noch einen schönen Sonntagabend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zitchdog (11. Juni 2014)

Hi in die Runde,
ich wohne in Hattingen und hätte auch Lust mit Mädels aus der Umgebung biken zu gehen. Was fahrt ihr denn so und könnt ihr vor allem am Wochenende oder auch mal unter der Woche?


----------



## Trailgurke (20. Juni 2014)

Hey 

Ich wohne in Wuppertal und hätte ebenfalls Lust Mädels zum biken kennenzulernen. Ich selbst fahre ein Kona Process und bin Enduro/Freeride und Downhill interessiert. Verletzungsbedingt lässt meine Kondition derzeit ein bisschen zu wünschen übrig, aber das wird schon  

LG


----------

